# Μιλιούνια ή μιλούνια;



## Ulkomaalainen (May 31, 2010)

Εγώ μια ζωή το ήξερα "μιλιούνια', μα μια μέρα στο τραγούδι "Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό" των Μπλε ακούω καθαρά την Τζόρτζια να λέει "μιλούνια". Μήπως το λένε αλλιώς π.χ. στη Θεσ/κη;


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Εγώ το έλεγα "μιλούνια", αλλά το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί "μιλιούνια".
_
μιλιούνι το [miliúni] Ο44α : (παρωχ.) το εκατομμύριο: Ένα ~ γρόσια. || (πληθ.) για πολύ μεγάλη και συνήθ. απροσδιόριστη ποσότητα ή πλήθος: Mιλιούνια οι εχθροί / τα κουνούπια.

[ιταλ. million(e) -ι ( [o > u] από κλειστή προφ. του [o] στα νότ. ιταλ.)]_


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (May 31, 2010)

Ο περισσότερος κόσμος που ρώτησα (απ' όσους το θυμούνται πια ως λέξη) το λέει "μιλιούνια", άλλοι το λένε και "μιλούνια", συμβουλεύτηκα και λεξικά, αλλά αφού είναι ξένη λέξη, είπα μήπως έχει επικρατήσει και με τις δύο.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2010)

Ακουστική τεκμηρίωση:






Βλέπω να διαμαρτύρεται κάποιος σ' ένα φόρουμ για τους στίχους:
«Τα γουρουνάκια / γίναν γουρούνια / κι αντί για τρία / είναι μιλούνια...»
αλλά τελικά διαμαρτυρόταν επειδή θεώρησε τους στίχους σεξιστικούς!

Πάντως είναι χιλιάδες, αν όχι μιλιούνια, τα *_μιλούνια_. Ο Κριαράς στο _ΛΜΕΔΓ_ καταγράφει το *μιλούνιν*:
*μιλιούνι* το· *μιλιόνι· μιλούνιν*.
α) Εκατομμύριο: _δύο μιλιούνια φλωρία _(Χρον. σουλτ. 1417)· 
β) (στον πληθ.) προκ. να δηλωθεί πολύ μεγάλο πλήθος: _Ηύρασι πρόβατα πολλά κι ήτονε μιλιόνια_ (Τζάνε, Κρ. πόλ. 3839). 
[<ιταλ. milione. Η λ. στο Somav. (όπου και τ. ‑λού‑) και σήμ. συν. στον πληθ.]

Σωστά θ' ακούσουμε να προφέρουν τη λέξη οι Active Member:


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2010)

Και *μιλεούνια*.


----------

